# Warcraft universe vs Star Wars universe



## The Jolly Rancher (Dec 28, 2011)

Got the idea from the Daedric Princes vs Bedlam Spirits thread.

1) Anything goes, massive battle between both universes

2) The Burning Legion vs the Galactic Empire (without Sargeras).

3) Old Gods vs Bedlam Spirits

4) Palpatine vs Azshara

5) Palpatine vs Kil'Jaeden

6) Luke vs Kil'Jaeden

7) Palpatine vs Jaina


----------



## Gone (Dec 28, 2011)

I made this thread before, it didnt end well. Both sides have too nerdy- er I mean _passionate_ fans.

Imma just give quick answers...

1) Sargeras solos

2) Does the Empire have anything to deal with KJ and Archimonde? Their tech is superior to almost all the powers that demon fodder have in the legion.

3) Old Gods

4) How powerful is Palpatine? I only know of what he did in the movies, never read much of his EU material.

5) See answer 4... but probably Kil'Jaeden

6) See answer 5

7) Palpatine


----------



## Fang (Dec 29, 2011)

Done before. Star Wars crushes in every single category, OP/Sentry or Kinasin or Tyrant dupe account #1232304.

Edit: Let's see what Warcraft and its entirely lacking in almost all categories of feats can counter or whatever local panethons don't have an answer for against Star Wars:

- no counter to galaxy spanning super weapons including one that can life-wipe the galaxy in a manner similar to the Halos (Infinity Wave)
- theoretical reaction super weapon that can destroy an entire universe
- Empire's ability to literally manufacture billions of bog standard Imp class Star Destroyers (a single one in a few hours can reduce an entire world to molten slag)
- Hundreds to thousands of fleets of warships capable of orbital bombardment and BDZ's
- Ability to manufacture multiple moon size (160 to 900+ km) battle stations that can atomize entire worlds
- World Devastators that grow larger and life-wipe entire planets to use as their chemical factories to produce more warships and entire legions of automated droid starfighters and heavy armor vehicles
- Thousands of Force-Users; Emperor's Hands, Dark Jedi, Prophets of the Dark Side, Inquisitors, Sith Acolytes, Nightsisters, Shadow Guards, etc...
- Darth Sidious who can easily mentally and spiritually enslave a world as large or larger then the Earth with a population over 20+ billion 
- Force Storms capable of razing planetary surfaces or transporting/bfring Sidious target to wherever the fuck he wants them to
- Sun Crusher (can destroy entire star systems and required a black hole to simply move it out of potentially evil hands, not even implicated to be destroyed inside of one)
- Galaxy Gun which can hit anything from a simple military base to an entire moon to even a planet and cause via reaction the destruction of it over the breath of the galaxy
- Army numbering in the tens to hundreds of trillions of soldiers
- Planetary shields capable of withstanding the Death Star's superlaser for 1/10th a second and neutralizing most orbital bombardments 
- Sith Corsair which can under an average Force-User, cause 9 stars in separate systems to go supernova at once    
- Abeloth
- Celestial super race who can block off hyperspace travel from one half the galaxy to the other; built entire artifical star systems and planets including ---
- Centerpoint Station which can blow up planets and stars with a super focused repulsor based cannon with a blast radius of hundreds of thousands of kilometers
- Bedlam Spirits
- Massively FTL travel
- Orbital Nightcloak 
- Most importantly Luke Skywalker

And I go fucking go on


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 29, 2011)

FIrst of all to address Fang yes starwars wins but due to lack of information on Patheons who are the higher up amongst the titans fyi.

Also don't word your argument as if you know 100% facts on the patheons such as "Patheons has no answer to X and X" . They can if Blizzard ever release an official data book on the verse. Until then due to lack of feats Wow lose. If this was diablo it be a different story.


----------



## Fang (Dec 29, 2011)

Cool story bro.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 29, 2011)

Fang said:


> Cool story bro.



Giving you the win and still acting arrogant . Man seriously bro.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 29, 2011)

Welcome to the OBD mein square


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 29, 2011)

Just saying he is stating his opinions as facts concerning something not even the most hardcore Wowfan could answer. 

An example of information lacking is the titans tech , we know each life being on azeroth was mechanical before the curse of flesh hit when the old gods arrive. Each being was Mechanical and was considered alive could have think independently and so fort. 

Also don't know how exactly they create planets , creating magic and so fort. 

Oh and btw as usual whats the answer to bronze dragon flight control over the timeways ? Just go back in time an erase jedi and sith from ever coming into existence along with their tech.


----------



## Gone (Dec 29, 2011)

Still working on a response to Fang, but Huey the Pantheon are Titans, their not a seperate race. Basicly in the Titan heierarchy

Aman'Thul and Sargeras > The Pantheon > Regular Titans


----------



## martryn (Dec 29, 2011)

This thread makes me remember how much I love Star Wars and  how much I wish I was nerd enough to read the novels and comics.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 29, 2011)

Ryjacork said:


> Still working on a response to Fang, but Huey the Pantheon are Titans, their not a seperate race. Basicly in the Titan heierarchy
> 
> Aman'Thul and Sargeras > The Pantheon > Regular Titans


sorry thats what I mean Pantheon are the Heads of the titans.

Regardless If the Bronze drakes get involve its game over since Norz exist in all timelines.


----------



## The Jolly Rancher (Dec 29, 2011)

Huey Freeman said:


> Just saying he is stating his opinions as facts concerning something not even the most hardcore Wowfan could answer.



I have been here for a short time, and have already seen two people say that Fang wanks Star Wars in every situation. Dont let it get you upset, just ignore his dribble and debate the with other posters.


----------



## martryn (Dec 29, 2011)

How is this even a fight?  Doesn't tech beat non-tech 100% of the time?  Nuke the site from orbit?  The only hope Warcraft has is literally gods.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 29, 2011)

martryn said:


> How is this even a fight?  Doesn't tech beat non-tech 100% of the time?  Nuke the site from orbit?  The only hope Warcraft has is literally gods.



This is true but not gods because we don't have enough info on their gods but there are certain immortal beings such as the Bronze dragon Flight who basically polices all timelines . Their leader also exist in all time lines and is well aware of it. For example in game you killed a future evil version of himself and he state it very clearly you did not stop anything really since he will still exist.


----------



## The Jolly Rancher (Dec 29, 2011)

martryn said:


> How is this even a fight?  Doesn't tech beat non-tech 100% of the time?  Nuke the site from orbit?  The only hope Warcraft has is literally gods.



Assuming that Star Wars has better tech than Warcraft? Narru have space ships that run on crystals and can travel to other dimensions. Titans use tech and they can warp time/space (think Asgaridans from the Thor movie). The Burning Legion has giant robots called fel reavers that just walk around destroying everything on whatever planet they are dropped on.

Even on Azeroth gnomes and goblins have nuclear weapons, teleportation machines, and giant laser cannons.

A lot of Warcraft uses magic/tech hybrids that can easily match Star Wars tech. Granted not a lot of it is on Azeroth, but this is Star Wars vs Warcraft, not Star Wars vs Azeroth. The Warcraft universe spans over several galaxies and dimensions, there are plenty of planets with tech just as, if nor more, advanced than Star Wars.


----------



## Gone (Dec 29, 2011)

Fang said:


> Done before. Star Wars crushes *in every single category*, OP/Sentry or Kinasin or Tyrant dupe account #1232304.



Yea, no.



> - no counter to galaxy spanning super weapons including one that can life-wipe the galaxy in a manner similar to the Halos (Infinity Wave)
> - theoretical reaction super weapon that can destroy an entire universe
> - Empire's ability to literally manufacture billions of bog standard Imp class Star Destroyers (a single one in a few hours can reduce an entire world to molten slag)
> - Hundreds to thousands of fleets of warships capable of orbital bombardment and BDZ's
> ...



Lets see

- The Old Gods, massivly powerful incorporeal beings that can mind fuck entire species with ease, and kill Titans.
- Titans, giant psedu greek God like beings who create and destroy planets and solar systems.
- Aman'Thul who created the concept of time, and can travel through, warp, and weave time as he sees fit.
- Sargeras who can tear open dimensions, casualy stroll out of the Twisting Nether (Hell) and create himself a new body after one is destroyed. As well as destroy planets by impaling them on his sword, and posses the bodies of mortals.
- Kil'Jaeden who pulls souls out of the afterlife, and throws them across galaxies/dimensions
- Time traveling Bronze Draginflight.
- Nozdormu who is self aware and conscious of every moment he has ever existed and will ever exist in time simultaneously.
- Narru who are made of pure energy, can travel across dimensions.
- Elune, a deity who is speculated to be > Sargeras, and may in fact be the Light of Creation.
- The Burning Legion, which has something like thousands or even millions of planets under its controll.
- Dreadlords who can posses mortals, and cant be permenantly killed.
- Magic in general and all the hax that come with it.
- Elemental lords who turn planets into wastelands just by fighting each other, who destroy continents just by being summoned (in weakened forms), are intangible, can mind fuck, and have complete mastery of their selected element.
- Did I mention Old Gods? Who can warp reality even in a Titan induced stasis, and could turn Skywalkers lungs into cheese, or a starship into vapor.
- Narru ships which can travel across dimensions and through other galaxies
- Legion tech, which turns planets into flaming wastelands and turns their inhabitants into demons

This was the nerdiest post I have ever made and I fucking hate you for making me do it T_T


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 29, 2011)

Warcraft can be considered a hybrid of steam punk.


----------



## martryn (Dec 29, 2011)

> This is true but not gods because we don't have enough info on their gods but there are certain immortal beings such as the Bronze dragon Flight who basically polices all timelines . Their leader also exist in all time lines and is well aware of it. For example in game you killed a future evil version of himself and he state it very clearly you did not stop anything really since he will still exist.



How is multiple timelines and what not relevant, though, unless he can cross between them at will?  And then, obviously, infinite beings win against finite beings every time.



> Assuming that Star Wars has better tech than Warcraft? Narru have space ships that run on crystals and can travel to other dimensions. Titans use tech and they can warp time/space (think Asgaridans from the Thor movie). The Burning Legion has giant robots called fel reavers that just walk around destroying everything on whatever planet they are dropped on.



There are spaceships in warcraft?  What the fuck?


----------



## Gone (Dec 29, 2011)

Huey Freeman said:


> Warcraft can be considered a hybrid of steam punk.



Gnomes and Goblins yea, maybe some legion tech. But Narru tech is more futuristic, and Titan stuff is beyond most scifi cliches.


----------



## Gone (Dec 29, 2011)

martryn said:


> There are spaceships in warcraft?  What the fuck?



The main Drenei city, the Exador, is actualy a spaceship that crashed onto Azeroth while running planet to planet from the legion.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 29, 2011)

martryn said:


> How is multiple timelines and what not relevant, though, unless he can cross between them at will?  And then, obviously, infinite beings win against finite beings every time.



He controls the timelines at his command, he can go to anypoint of time , freezes it, remove anything that existed at a particular time, rewind event within a current timeline or fastforward it.

He existing it is like me saying he is omnipresence within the timeline he exist in all of them and well of aware of his existences at each point. If you kill him in a particular timeline you just did that you kill him at that point of time but he will still exist in another . This guy is also just the number 2 man of a larger more powerful time manipulator.


----------



## Gone (Dec 29, 2011)

Huey Freeman said:


> He controls the timelines at his command, he can go to anypoint of time , freezes it, remove anything that existed at a particular time, rewind event within a current timeline or fastforward it.
> 
> He existing it is like me saying he is omnipotent within the timeline he exist in all of them and well of aware of his existences at each point. If you kill him in a particular timeline you just did that you kill him at that point of time but he will still exist in another . This guy is also just the number 2 man of a larger more powerful time manipulator.



I would be careful with that "o" word around here. And Nozdormu isnt omnipotent within time, few as they are he does have his limits, and he has had his powers jacked and been used before by the Old Gods.

Now Aman'Thul who empowered Nozzy may be a different story (although hes not omnipotent either).


----------



## Fish127 (Dec 29, 2011)

Fang said:


> Cool story bro.



Are you just gonna make an ass out of yourself spouting off about shit you dont know again like with that Mace Windu vs Warcraft thread?

Anywa @ OP:

1- What can Star Wars do against Old Gods or Titans?

2- Probably Empire, but KJ would be a bitch to deal with.

3- Wtf can Bedlam Spirits do?

4- Palpatine

5- KJ, a lot

6- KJ

7- Palpatine


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 29, 2011)

Ryjacork said:


> I would be careful with that "o" word around here. And Nozdormu isnt omnipotent within time, few as they are he does have his limits, and he has had his powers jacked and been used before by the Old Gods.
> 
> Now Aman'Thul who created the concept of time, and empowered Nozzy may be a different story (although hes not omnipotent either).



Well doesn't he know of all his existences at the same time. I am using the word as in he is everywhere within time at a single instance and knows about it.

Sorry i meant Omnipresence


----------



## Gone (Dec 29, 2011)

Huey Freeman said:


> Well doesn't he know of all his existences at the same time. I am using the word as in he is everywhere within time at a single instance and knows about it.
> 
> Sorry i meant Omnipresence



Well yes and no. He is conscious of himself at every point in time at once. But to be omnipresent in time he would have to be aware of everything happening within time, at all points, not just the places where he exists. For example he is aware of himself and everything around him at every point in time, but he dosnt know what somone on the other side of the planet is doing.

Plus to be Omnipotent/present within time he would have to be aware of everything before he birth/empowerment, as well as after his death.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 29, 2011)

Ryjacork said:


> Well yes and no. He is conscious of himself at every point in time at once. But to be omnipresent in time he would have to be aware of everything happening within time, at all points, not just the places where he exists. For example he is aware of himself and everything around him at every point in time, but he dosnt know what somone on the other side of the planet is doing.



Ah okay my mistake , yeah that is true.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 29, 2011)

Fang said:


> - theoretical reaction super weapon that can destroy an entire universe



Oh for fuck's sake, you're not seriously trying to invoke that ridiculous thing in this debate, are you? Even everyone at SD.net agreed it was complete bullshit and would have never worked, and anyone attempting to actually reference it in a debate was a grade - A retard.


----------



## Stermor (Dec 29, 2011)

isn't this like simple.. aman thul just decides time no longer excists.. then proceeds to destroy everything he needs planet by planet if he need be. not like he on the clock or anything

warcraft just has 2(titans and old gods) races who are beyond what sw can deal with..


----------



## Gone (Dec 29, 2011)

Huey Freeman said:


> Well doesn't he know of all his existences at the same time. I am using the word as in he is everywhere within time at a single instance and knows about it.
> 
> Sorry i meant Omnipresence



Now that I think of it Nozdormu is aware of alternate timelines as well. After you defeat and kill Murozond he says:


> At last it has come to pass. The moment of my demise. The loop is closed. My future self will cause no more harm from this day on.
> Still, in the future, I will... fall to madness. And you, heroes... will vanquish me. The cycle will repeat. So it goes.
> What matters is that Azeroth did not fall; that humanity survived to live another day.
> All that matters... is this moment


And yet this future is also prevented when Deathwing is stopped and Nozdormu is depowered during the fight.


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 29, 2011)

Not that I don't have a problem with the idiotic Warcraft wank in this thread either, I just don't care enough to deal with it


----------



## The Jolly Rancher (Dec 29, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Not that I don't have a problem with the idiotic Warcraft wank in this thread either, I just don't care enough to deal with it



Besides Hueys misuse of the word omnipotent, who is wanking Warcraft here?


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 29, 2011)

Practically every poster on the Warcraft side


----------



## The Jolly Rancher (Dec 29, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Practically every poster on the Warcraft side



...Such as? Nobody has said anything thats not true.


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 29, 2011)

> Not that I don't have a problem with the idiotic Warcraft wank in this thread either, *I just don't care enough to deal with it*



Can you read? Stop trying to draw me into a debate.


----------



## The Jolly Rancher (Dec 29, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Can you read? Stop trying to draw me into a debate.



I really dont wanna start a flame war here, but I kind of get the feeling that you are a tad full of shit, and dont know enough about Warcraft lore to distinguish if people are wanking or listing actual feats...

I actually thought that from the first post you made, but figured I would give you the benifit of the doubt and see if you actualy knew what you were talking about first.


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 29, 2011)

I said I don't want to deal with this shit right now, so drop it already.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 29, 2011)

the shit

it's hard to deal with


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 29, 2011)

More like I just don't want to waste my time, I already covered this shit with Raigen years ago


----------



## The Jolly Rancher (Dec 29, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> I said I don't want to deal with this shit right now, so drop it already.



I understand that feeling, but you are the one who brought it up, then refused to back up what you said.

*Fang *was obviously wanking the hell out of Star Wars as half a dozen people have pointed out since then. As well as trolling the one guy who tried to reason with him.

*Ryjacork* may have gone a bit overboard with his first post, but based on the format I think he was mocking Fangs. Although he also didnt say anything that wasnt true.

*Huey Freeman* misused the word omnipotent, but he quickly corrected himself. He was also the one person who made an attempt to be respectful of Fangs bullshit and got it thrown back in his face. He also said nothing that wasnt true.

*Stermor* perhaps over exaggerated Aman'Thuls controll over time. that perhaps is the one post here that may have been legitimately wanking Warcraft.

Then there were the comments I made about Warcraft tech, which was true and I dont think I was wanking, although granted nobody thinks *their* wanking.

Anyway dont pop in to one of my threads and accuse people of wanking when you clearly have no idea about the topic, and not expect me to call you out on it.

Also saying that "I just dont want to waste my time" when you continue to come in to the thread and post to every response you get, is a shabby excuse at best. Either admit you are wrong, or back up what you said. Or just stop posting here.


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 29, 2011)

Maybe because I'm not even participating in the debate? I don't have to back shit up if I'm not even debating.


----------



## The Jolly Rancher (Dec 29, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Maybe because I'm not even participating in the debate? I don't have to back shit up if I'm not even debating.



I see so youre using the old "I have a response, a really good one, I just dont feel like telling you"

You may not be debating, but you are making boundless accusations. And dont pretend you dont feel like it anymore, if you really didnt have time or didnt want to post you wouldnt be popping back in here every few seconds.

So once again, take a look at the list I posted last time and tell me who you were refering to? Or simply admit you were wrong, or that (what I think is most likley) you dont know anything about Warcraft, and have been assuming legit feats are wanking.


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 29, 2011)

If you're so interested, read the old Raigen threads and stop wasting my time.


----------



## The Jolly Rancher (Dec 29, 2011)

So you are accusing people here of wanking based on things that somone els said in old threads? Or are you trying to say that every Warcraft fan is a wanker? Youre not making your initial statement look any better...


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 29, 2011)

Why even inlcude the Shawken Device? Even if it worked, Bedlam Spirits at least if we take every statements of them as true have better feats than the machine, even if it worked.


----------



## Gone (Dec 29, 2011)

@Mike

I dont like being called a wanker either. You cant just jump in here and say everybody on one side of a debate is wanking, then not back it up. Nobody on the Warcraft side here is wanking, except for that one guy who sat Aman'Thul could erase time just by thinking it.

Anyway this is getting derailed, so both of you should just drop it.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Dec 29, 2011)

SW erases the star-system with a Sith artifact

Or the Bedlam Spirits bends it backwards

Your pick


----------



## The Jolly Rancher (Dec 29, 2011)

^ and erasing a single star system in a universe with several galaxies, as well as other dimensions helps how? Not to mention incorporeals...


----------



## Saint Saga (Dec 29, 2011)

That is true , them doing that would imply that someone will survive luke mindraping them , which is not gonna happen .


----------



## Fish127 (Dec 29, 2011)

Saint Saga said:


> That is true , them doing that would imply that someone will survive luke mindraping them , which is not gonna happen .



Im confused, how can Luke mind rape anybody if the Old Gods turn his body to glass?


----------



## Saint Saga (Dec 29, 2011)

By being a mindraping glass for one .


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 29, 2011)

So Luke has feats that show he can mind rape anything now even beings with psychic powers themselves with even stronger influences than sidious?  Funny I must have missed that part in the books.

By some of SW so called mind raping one could think they can mind rape beings such as xavier or Martian Manhunter the way you guys make it sound like.


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 29, 2011)

He's defeated several people who were stronger than Sidious...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 29, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> He's defeated several people who were stronger than Sidious...



like how much powerful mind raping wise because old gods literally can drive strong beings insane by a mere whisper.


----------



## Gone (Dec 29, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> He's defeated several people who were stronger than Sidious...



By mind raping?


----------



## Gone (Dec 29, 2011)

Ok I have a few questions for the Star Wars people in this thread.

Does anybody in Star Wars verse have a way to defend themselves from Aman'Thul or Nozdormus time warping? Or the Old Gods reality warping? Or a way to kill the Old Gods (their incorporeal selfs as well, not just their physical manifestations)? Or permenantly kill Sargeras, including his spirit?


----------



## Glued (Dec 29, 2011)

The Jolly Rancher said:


> Got the idea from the Daedric Princes vs Bedlam Spirits thread.
> 
> 1) Anything goes, massive battle between both universes



Star Wars wins. A lot of the Gods and Goddesses in Warcraft generally don't interfere with the lives of mortals.

Sargeras maybe planet buster, but I'm afraid Star Wars has numerous planet busting weapons. As well as life wiping star destroyer battleships.



> 2) The Burning Legion vs the Galactic Empire (without Sargeras).



Galactic Empire, most demons are not even capable of flight. Galactic Empire has planet busting death stars.



> 3) Old Gods vs Bedlam Spirits



Old Gods, no question. 

Tilotny can turn people into diamonds and Splendid Ap can send people through time.

Nozdormu, a Dragon Aspect of Aman'Thul, can do the same. An Average Old God> Titan.



> 4) Palpatine vs Azshara



Palpatine, he created numerous space storms that destroyed several battlecruisers. Night Elf Azshara> Mannoroth = Cenarius. Naga Azshara > Night Elf Azshara. Cenarius and Mannoroth battled over the Eastern portion of a continent, but it still does not compare to Palpatine's life wiping abilities.



> 5) Palpatine vs Kil'Jaeden



This could actually be a good fight



> 6) Luke vs Kil'Jaeden



I don't know.



> 7) Palpatine vs Jaina



Jaina dies horribly.


----------



## Fang (Dec 29, 2011)

I am literally ignoring everything Ryjacork or whatever his name and Huey are posting. Its just recycled crap that Raigen got called out for years ago. I wish Gig was in here since he's knows a shit ton about Warcraft.


----------



## Gone (Dec 29, 2011)

Fang said:


> I am literally ignoring everything Ryjacork or whatever his name and Huey are posting. Its just recycled crap that Raigen got called out for years ago. I wish Gig was in here since he's knows a shit ton about Warcraft.



And your Star Wars wank that half a dozen people have called you out for since this thread started is what? Your doing the same thing that you did in that other thread with Mace Windu vs Warcraft, you just ignore everything you cant dispute.

Fuck it though, Im done debating this.


----------



## Fang (Dec 29, 2011)

Ryjacork said:


> And your Star Wars wank that half a dozen people have called you out for since this thread started is what? Your doing the same thing that you did in that other thread with Mace Windu vs Warcraft, you just ignore everything you cant dispute.



Prove it, you literally posted not a single fucking scan in that entire thread, Raigen 2.0. The only posters accusing me of wank, are, oh you and your legion of 11 dupe account posters who never posted any fucking evidence for anything to begin with.

I've posted scans of the Bedlam Spirits, Windu, Nihilus world wiping feat, and exerpt from the novels. Now burden of proof is on you to prove:

- Star Destroyers don't destroy planetary surfaces
- Death Stars don't planet-bust
- Sidious doesn't mind-fuck entire planets and drain as well as corrupt them
- Windu doesn't bullet-time against entire armies
- Luke hasn't mind-fucked a galactic scale
- Bedlam Spirits aren't reality warpers
- Sun Crusher blowing up star systems
- Sith Corsair blowing up multiple star systems

And so on.

I'm waiting.


----------



## Gone (Dec 29, 2011)

Fang said:


> Prove it, you literally posted not a single fucking scan in that entire thread, Raigen 2.0. The only posters accusing me of wank, are, oh you and your legion of 11 dupe account posters who never posted any fucking evidence for anything to begin with.
> 
> I've posted scans of the Bedlam Spirits, Windu, Nihilus world wiping feat, and exerpt from the novels. Now burden of proof is on you to prove:
> 
> ...



I seem to recall a few Star Wars people saying some of your posts were full of shit...

And I dont dispute any of those things you posted, but as I mentioned a few posts back, thats all pure destruction feats. How does anybody from Star Wars deal with Old Gods incorporeal forms, or defend against reality warping? Or time warping for that matter?

I agree that Star Wars has greater destruction feats, but Warcraft has several hax that I dont think Star Wars can deal with.


----------



## Fang (Dec 29, 2011)

Ryjacork said:


> I seem to recall a few Star Wars people saying some of your posts were full of shit...[



You? Your "buddies"? Nope.



> And I dont dispute any of those things you posted, but as I mentioned a few posts back, thats all pure destruction feats. How does anybody from Star Wars deal with Old Gods incorporeal forms, or defend against reality warping? Or time warping for that matter?



- Bedlam Spirits are abstract reality warpers who have no real corporeal forms
- Galaxy ranging telepathy
- Mind-fucking people through dimensions and entire planets
- Soul-fucking entire planets
- Existing as incorporeal ghosts who can still use their powers (Exar Kun, Naga Sadow, Freedon Nadd)
- Sorcery that can destroy entire stars
- Making illusions that can kill people

Anything about the Old Gods and Titans, Gig and ScreenXSurfer put to rest years ago. 



> I agree that Star Wars has greater destruction feats, but Warcraft has several hax that I dont think Star Wars can deal with.



Star Wars has more hax. Abeloth required two black holes and a space-station powered between them to be sealed.


----------



## Gone (Dec 29, 2011)

As for scans:

Here is C'Thun mind fucking Cho-Gall after his body was long dead.

Heres a quote from the first Ask the Devs that shows further evidence of the Old Gods being incorporeal.


> There are more Old Gods than just the ones trapped on Azeroth. It takes a lot for them to become manifested on a physical plane, however


heres the link Link removed

Heres a excerpt from War of the Ancients that shows them warping reality to change the Highborn into Nagga. Basicly turning an entire species of elves into snake monsters that breath under water.



> Her power kept the water at bay, but the pressure of maintaining her shield quickly grew troublesome. Azshara's brow furrowed and beads if sweat-the first of her life-appeared on her forhead.
> Then...voices whispered from the gloom, voices calling her, promising her escape.
> _There is a way... there is a way... you will become more than you ever were... more than you ever were... we can help... we can help..._The queen was no fool. She knew her shield would not last much longer. Then the Well of Eternity would claim her and her followers and the glory that was Azshara would be lost to the world.
> The silver-tressed night elf nodded.
> ...





Fang said:


> You? Your "buddies"? Nope.


I know Endless Mike called you out on something in your original post, so did somone els.


----------



## Fang (Dec 29, 2011)

Hypnotic suggestion is mind-fucking?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 29, 2011)

Fang said:


> I am literally ignoring everything Ryjacork or whatever his name and Huey are posting. Its just recycled crap that Raigen got called out for years ago. I wish Gig was in here since he's knows a shit ton about Warcraft.



Ignoring posts but yet still in the thread and then go on to admits he doesn't know anything about Warcraft and is arguing blind and bias . 

It also noted you skipped the post when mike called you out on your wank 

oh Irony how I love you so.


----------



## Fang (Dec 29, 2011)

What wank, possible proxy account of Sentry's? The fact that I specifically said "theoretical" chain reaction device that can destroy universe. And never said anything else on it.


----------



## Gone (Dec 29, 2011)

Fang said:


> Hypnotic suggestion is mind-fucking?



Are you refering to the Cho-Gall scan? He was attacking his mind and causing him "agony such as he didnt know existed"

Anyway thats not the point, the point of that scan, as well as the quote that preceded it was that the Old Gods exist beyond the physical plane, and that they are primarily incorporeal beings. Now I will agree with you 100% that Star Wars has enough firepower to destroy an Old Gods body, but what Im saying is do they have anything do deal with incorporeals?

And you still havnt shown me anything that would defend them against reality/time warping either.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 29, 2011)

Fang said:


> What wank, dupe kun? The fact that I specifically said "theoretical" chain reaction device that can destroy universe.



I can theoretically say the Pantheons can destroy the universe since they created it from scratch but of course you be like "where's the proof" but your not allowed to provide yours .


----------



## Gone (Dec 29, 2011)

Also for suck sake stop calling everyone who disagrees with you "Sentry" half the people posting probably dont even know what it fucking means. Spamming retarded OBD memes does not make up for your inability to dispute claims.


----------



## Fang (Dec 29, 2011)

Ryjacork said:


> Are you refering to the Cho-Gall scan? He was attacking his mind and causing him "agony such as he didnt know existed"



Then post an actual scan of telepathic attacks.



> Anyway thats not the point, the point of that scan, as well as the quote that preceded it was that the Old Gods exist beyond the physical plane, and that they are primarily incorporeal beings.



So what? Being intangible much more incorporeal doesn't make you immune to telepathy.



> Now I will agree with you 100% that Star Wars has enough firepower to destroy an Old Gods body, but what Im saying is do they have anything do deal with incorporeals?



- Infinity Wave
- Telepathy 
- Bedlam Spirits
- Zenoma Sekot
- Sun Crusher
- Sith Corsair



> And you still havnt shown me anything that would defend them against reality/time warping either.



Prove they can do that to another universe. Much less, show fucking scans of them doing anything at all.



Huey Freeman said:


> *snip for inanity*



Nice try at the shitty ad homimen attack with the semantics approach. 



Ryjacork said:


> Also for suck sake stop calling everyone who disagrees with you "Sentry" half the people posting probably dont even know what it fucking means. Spamming retarded OBD memes does not make up for your inability to dispute claims.



Congradulations on not knowing what a meme is..


----------



## Fang (Dec 29, 2011)

Also, lol.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Dec 29, 2011)

Ignoring scans of Star-busting ship are we?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 29, 2011)

Fang said:


> *Snip for inanity*



I would shut up if you provide a decent argument what starwars has for time manipulators. 

Secondly so you want scans of something that is not a comic and only is distributed in game through quests and small novels at best


----------



## Fang (Dec 29, 2011)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Ignoring scans of Star-busting ship are we?



It was the way of Raigen. Now its the way of this Heuy and Ryajcork guy.



Huey Freeman said:


> *snip*



So all you can do is try and parrot me, badly. Oh well they say intimidation by a person is the biggest form of flattery.

Cool.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 29, 2011)

Fang said:


> snip



didn't know you started the whole "snip" thing on the internet cool story bro.

Oh ignoring star busting ships =ignoring time manipulators . Almost tempting to make a SWverse vs Spectre thread just to see how you wank it to a victory.


----------



## Gone (Dec 29, 2011)

Fang said:


> Then post an actual scan of telepathic attacks.



Ok *deep breath*

That was a scan of a telepathic attack. C'Thune was speaking into Cho-Galls mind saying he deserved agony for failing him, and Cho-Gall was grabbing his head and screaming that he was in agony. Not sure what els you can expect.



> So what? Being intangible much more incorporeal doesn't make you immune to telepathy.



Has Star Wars ever shown feats of being able to mind fuck incorporeal beings? And has anyone in Star Wars ever shown telepathic power on the same level as the Old Gods?



> Prove they can do that to another universe.



First of all that is such a bullshit tactic. Second if thats how you wanna play it, then I *know* that Star Wars crap dosnt work on other universes since the Yuzon Vong were immune to the force, due to comming from outside the Star Wars galaxy.

Not that it matters because like I said thats a stupid tactic, reality warping is a legit feat and there is no way to prove it would work outside the Warcraft verse, because guess what, *everything that takes place in Warcraft canon takes place in the Warcraft verse.*



> Much less, show fucking scans of them doing anything at all.



Wtf do you call that book excerpt?



Black Leg Sanji said:


> Ignoring scans of Star-busting ship are we?



No, but were not talking about destructive feats. Im pretty sure I already admited Star Wars had those at like, page 1... everybody did...

We are talking about weather or not Star Wars has the ability to defend against time/reality warping, and hurt incorporeals. So thats why nobody bothered to respond to your link...


----------



## Glued (Dec 29, 2011)

Fang said:


> - Luke hasn't mind-fucked a galactic scale
> .



When did this happen, was this during Aiing Ti training stuff.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Dec 29, 2011)

Ryjacork said:


> No, but were not talking about destructive feats. Im pretty sure I already admited Star Wars had those at like, page 1... everybody did...
> 
> We are talking about weather or not Star Wars has the ability to defend against time/reality warping, and hurt incorporeals. So thats why nobody bothered to respond to your link...



Concession accepted


----------



## Fang (Dec 29, 2011)

Huey Freeman said:


> didn't know you started the whole "snip" thing on the internet cool story bro.



So your trolling now.

K.



Ryjacork said:


> Ok *deep breath*
> 
> That was a scan of a telepathic attack. C'Thune was speaking into Cho-Galls mind saying he deserved agony for failing him, and Cho-Gall was grabbing his head and screaming that he was in agony. Not sure what els you can expect.



Then that was a shitty telepathy showing if that's the best a high tier in Warcraft can do.



> Has Star Wars ever shown feats of being able to mind fuck incorporeal beings? And has anyone in Star Wars ever shown telepathic power on the same level as the Old Gods?



Have.Gods.In.Warcraft.Ever.Mind.Fucked.People.Over.An.Entire.Galaxy.At.The.Same.Time.

And being incorporeal or intangible proves fucking nothing. A mind is conception for your own sentience and psyche, it is not just a physical brain. You are not immune to it.



> First of all that is such a bullshit tactic.



No, it's not.



> Second if thats how you wanna play it, then I *know* that Star Wars crap dosnt work on other universes since the Yuzon Vong were immune to the force, due to comming from outside the Star Wars galaxy.



You know nothing at all. The Vong exist on a different level of the Force then those from the GFFA. Their "immunity' came from Force-Users not understanding this till the end of the war. 



> Not that it matters because like I said thats a stupid tactic, reality warping is a legit feat and there is no way to prove it would work outside the Warcraft verse, because guess what, *everything that takes place in Warcraft canin takes place in the Warcraft verse.*



I would really love to see direct evidence of this when a guy with a wooden axe can fuck up Pantheon gods.



> Wtf do you call that book excerpt?



What excerpt? The one where you showed a tiny bit of psychic power when it came to empathy? Oh, I'm so impressed by that.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 29, 2011)

Fang said:


> *So your trolling now.
> 
> K.*



Again Oh irony how I love you so. Still waiting for you to address time manipulation.


----------



## Fang (Dec 29, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> When did this happen, was this during Aiing Ti training stuff.



Aing-Ti training session and the Codex power up made his psychic aura hurt the Lost Tribe of the Sith in a different part of the galaxy physically and mentally when they sensed his power increasing.

I'm talking about this from the Swarm War trilogy after the New Jedi Order series finished:



			
				The Swarm War PDF said:
			
		

> "We need to get out of here," Jacen countered. "Or am I the only one who still feels the Force-call?"
> 
> "No-" Zekk said.
> 
> ...





			
				Swarm War PDF said:
			
		

> Luke continued to look out over the dark water. He had spent the last week deep in meditation, sending a Force-call to the entire Jedi order. It would have been easier to use the HoloNet, but many Jedi-such as Jaina and her team-were in places the HoloNet did not cover. Besides, Luke was trying to make a point, to subtly remind the rest of the order that all Jedi answered to the same authority.
> 
> And the strategy had worked. In every arm of the galaxy, Masters had suspended negotiations, Jedi Knights had dropped investigations, apprentices had withdrawn from combat. There were a few Jedi stranded on off-lane worlds without transport and a couple unable to suspend their activities without fatal consequences, but for the most part, his summons had been honored. Only two Jedi Knights had willfully ignored his call, and their decision had surprised Luke less than it had hurt him.


----------



## Gone (Dec 29, 2011)

Fang said:


> Have.Gods.In.Warcraft.Ever.Mind.Fucked.People.Over.An.Entire.Galaxy.At.The.Same.Time.



They have mind controlled entire species at once, drove demi gods insane with a whisper, and mind controlled elemental Gods.



> And being incorporeal or intangible proves fucking nothing. A mind is conception for your own sentience and psyche, it is not just a physical brain. You are not immune to it.



So thats a no, nobody from Star Wars has ever shown this? And for the record being intangible =/= being incorporeal. Incorporeal is like Obi-Wan showing up as a phantom after he died. You know more about Star Wars than me, can force users mind fuck Jedi ghosts (or whatever they are called) or Bedlam Spirits?




> No, it's not.



Yea it is, there is no way to prove anything works or does not work outside its own universe unless its a fiction with a multiverse. Why dont you prove that Star Wars crap can effect things outside its own universe?




> I would really love to see direct evidence of this when a guy with a wooden axe can fuck up Pantheon gods.


No, and stop waving that flag, it just makes you look desperate.



> What excerpt? The one where you showed a tiny bit of psychic power when it came to empathy? Oh, I'm so impressed by that.



Wtf are you even talking about? I posted the excerpt from War of the Ancients where they change the Highborn into Nagga.


----------



## Fang (Dec 29, 2011)

Ryjacork said:


> They have mind controlled entire species at once, drove demi gods insane with a whisper, and mind controlled elemental Gods.



Post evidence.



> So thats a no, nobody from Star Wars has ever shown this?



Wrong.



> And for the record being intangible =/= being incorporeal. Incorporeal is like Obi-Wan showing up as a phantom after he died. You know more about Star Wars than me, can force users mind fuck Jedi ghosts (or whatever they are called) or Bedlam Spirits?



Stop with the fucking non-sequiters. A mind is neither tangible nor material. Now post evidence that matches Force-Users regularly mind-fucking billions to trillions of sentience, life-wiping planets, destroying stars, creating planetary scale illusions like cloaking entire worlds and so forth.



> *snip*



Stop trying to deflect being wrong.



> No, and stop waving that flag, it just makes you look desperate.



Concession accepted.



> Wtf are you even talking about? I posted the excerpt from War of the Ancients where they change the Highborn into Nagga.



So no telepathy, again.


----------



## Gone (Dec 29, 2011)

Fang said:


> Stop with the fucking non-sequiters. A mind is neither tangible nor material. Now post evidence that matches Force-Users regularly mind-fucking billions to trillions of sentience, life-wiping planets, destroying stars, creating planetary scale illusions like cloaking entire worlds and so forth.



So again, Star Wars, dispite having incorporeal beings, has never shown any feats of being able to mind fuck them? great thank you 





> Stop trying to deflect being wrong.


So what Im getting here is that you cant taste your own medicine? You pulled out the bullshit tactic not me, you claim Warcraft reality/time warping dosnt work outside Warcraft verse, prove force powers work outside Star Wars verse.

Dude all your doing is ignoring Warcraft feats rather than disputing them, and comming up with the most bullshit possible tactics. Trying to say that Warcraft feats dont work outside their universe, but Star Wars is magically exempt from that 'argument'.

Then theres this crap where you ask for scans of every little thing, and posting almost none yourself, just dribbling about telepathy over and over. Do you relise you do this in every thread I have seen you post in about Star Wars?


----------



## Fang (Dec 29, 2011)

So in other words, an absolutely and deliberately asinine  post that is entirely derived in a gigantic red herring fallacy and you incapable of matching evidence as per usual. While you still show an inability to use reading comprehension and not understand how telepathy works.

Go to ignore list.


----------



## Gone (Dec 29, 2011)

Fang said:


> So in other words, an absolutely and deliberately asinine  post that is entirely derived in a gigantic red herring fallacy and you incapable of matching evidence as per usual. While you still show an inability to use reading comprehension and not understand how telepathy works.
> 
> Go to ignore list.



Says the guy demanding scans, and then ignoring them when they are posted, pulling bullshit tactics that are not accepted *anywhere*, and generaly wanking the shit out of Star Wars. I am done responding to you dude, this thread needs to fucking die.


----------



## Fang (Dec 29, 2011)

Concession accepted.


----------



## Gone (Dec 29, 2011)

Fang said:


> Concession accepted.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37OWL7AzvHo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fang (Dec 29, 2011)

You can keep posting, it won't change the fact that no one's paying attention.

Exercise that argument in futility all you want.


----------



## GoneDumbSEED (Dec 29, 2011)

*Shrug* Anyone who followed the Warcraft-verse since its first RTS incarnation will probably note many _feats_ stated here can easily be contradicted by the games' manual. 

This is at a time when manuals actually look the part, and the power of Warcraft are _not_ that great, really. 

- Tak


----------



## davillage (Jan 12, 2012)

Is Star Wars Bloodlusted? Because if not they would have a real Problem with the Scourge. Darthvader would not bloodlusted join the Scourge due to their ability to revive the Dead? 
Some or all of the Sith for making them Immortal would join the Scourge.
But if Star Wars is Bloodlusted same would go for Warcraftverse right?


----------



## Bioness (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 12, 2012)

Wait I thought you had to either be dead or want to join the scourge to fall under the lich king's influence?


----------



## Gone (Jan 12, 2012)

The scourge wouldnt make a big difference in a fight where both sides are casualy destroying planets. I mean yes the Lich King could raise the dead with Frostmourne, but Kil'Jaeden who created the sword and the Lich King should potentialy be able to do the same, in fact he personally plucked Nerzhuls soul out of the afterlife in order to create the Lich King. And then of course Sargeras who granted Kil'Jaeden his power in the first place should be able to do this as well.

All in all the scourge was possibly the deadliest army that existed on Azeroth, but they were gimped in being confined to that planet...


----------



## davillage (Jan 12, 2012)

> Wait I thought you had to either be dead or want to join the scourge to fall under the lich king's influence?


That is true. 

They could use the New Plague to kill:

World of Warcraft Ingame Cinematic Lucifer
Barrels filled with  higly lethal Green Clouds diameter maybe 15-25 Meters each. Needs to be inhaled.

How Warcraft could Infect Star Wars Ships and Planets:
Lucifer
Multidimensional Portals or Kiljaedens Multidimensional Portals.

To counter Precog they could use:
Nozdormus Timefreezing Sandbreath (Standard Attack for Bronze Dragonflight) 30-50 Meter range that stops the target around 3-15 seconds. very Weak but combined with multidimensional Portals and a Deadly Virus on Both Sides of the Portal.

Even Jedi and Sith have to Sleep and Warcraft has more than one Dimension.
Countering Universe Busting Attacks with changing Dimension to regroup.






Even Scifi Powers cant cure a Magic enhanced Virus in Star wars i think.


----------



## Fang (Jan 12, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Infinity Wave.png


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 










Infinity Wave you say mein square


----------



## Nevermind (Jan 12, 2012)

Necroing a thread and citing wikis in a debate.


----------



## Fish127 (Jan 12, 2012)

davillage said:


> That is true.
> 
> They could use the New Plague to kill:
> 
> ...



The plague isnt needed, the higher lords of the legion can raise the dead on their own. The plague was created by them to destroy Azeroth since they couldnt personally enter the planet without a portal. For some reason Sargeras can destroy planets but not enter them 

Also does Warcraft actualy have more than one dimension?


----------



## Fang (Jan 12, 2012)

Blackwing Virus > that shit.


----------



## Gone (Jan 12, 2012)

Fish127 said:


> For some reason Sargeras can destroy planets but not enter them



Its because the home base of the legion is in another galaxy, it would take Sargeras years to make it to Azeroth.



> Also does Warcraft actualy have more than one dimension?



The Emerald Dream, the Nexus, the Elemental Plane, the Twisting Nether, ect.


----------



## Fish127 (Jan 12, 2012)

If you took away all the Old Gods and Titans then Star Wars would surley take this, although the Bronze Dragonflight would give them trouble if we are talking 1v1 fights because of time hax.

However the Old Gods could mind controll Gods and drive aspects insane just by whispering in their head. Plus according to Algalon average Titans can destroy entire star systems, and the Pantheon is much more powerful than that. Plus Sargeras can raise the dead (including himself) and all kinds of other insane hax.

IMO in all an all or nothing match Warcraft takes this. And Fang can call me a dupe or sentry or bitch me out all he wants.


----------



## Fang (Jan 12, 2012)

Cool attempt at an appeal to popularity to try and deflect from posting actual evidence. A year later everyone here is still waiting for those scans I asked for.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 12, 2012)

Star-busting ship roflstomps still


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 12, 2012)

Ah this again, wait what no answer to time travel (for a complex verse Starwars sure don't have time traveling abilities )


----------



## Fish127 (Jan 12, 2012)

Fang said:


> A year later everyone here is still waiting for those scans I asked for.



By everyone you mean you?



> Algalon the Observer says: I have seen worlds bathed in the Makers' flames. Their denizens fading without so much as a whimper. Entire planetary systems born and raised in the time that it takes your mortal hearts to beat once. Yet all throughout, my own heart, devoid of emotion... of empathy. I... have... felt... NOTHING! A million, million lives wasted. Had they all held within them your tenacity? Had they all loved life as you do?



There is Algalon mentioning the Titans destroying Star Systems. If you want more go back to page 4 and read the scans Ryja posted.



Ryjacork said:


> As for scans:
> 
> Here is C'Thun mind fucking Cho-Gall after his body was long dead.
> 
> ...



If you want more go read on wowpedia (not wowwiki, wowpedia is the one managed by Blizzard). Anyway Im not going to be baited into another circle jerk with you, you are very knoledged in Star Wars, but you are obviously letting your love of it cloud your stance on these debates.

You have been making unreasonable arguments about Warcraft powers not working outside the warcraft universe. You have been outright trolling people and calling everyone who disagrees with you a dupe. You spat in Hueys face when he was trying to be reasonable with you on the first page. You have been asking for scans for every little thing and making wild claims yourself that Endless Mike called you out on a few pages ago.

That being said good day sir.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 12, 2012)

Warcraft is too inconsistent and doesn't detail anything, so statements like "immortal" just fall dead in the water.
- Deathwing, he wakes and causes earthquakes then flies around and things burn. But when he's actually fighting and flying all over after this, jack shit is happening.

- As for the old gods and the mind control thing. We have no idea how long it takes them to take over something/someones mind, when reading the books I always just figured it took years of them "whispering" in order to turn a being like Neltharion insane.

- The Lich King is supposedly immortal with Frostmourne, we know this is bullshit.

- Sargeras is said to be some all powerful dude, yet his avatar is easily banished by Aegwynn who doesn't do anything impressive. He is again defeated by Lothar and Rhonin in the form of Medhiv (who is on the same level as Aegwynn), and Lothar and Rhonin are just an above average Warrior and Mage.


----------



## Fang (Jan 12, 2012)

ITT: in a nutshell doesn't provide citations with "novel" excerpts, scans cropped out from comics repeatedly, and claims to an unofficial wikia site that admits itself through its own administrators that the Warcraft lore, continuity and canon are two utterly separate things.

So, again; nothing from Fishy123 sign on in time for the anti-SW crap in the last few amounts account.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 12, 2012)

ITT: Fang SW> than all fiction

seriously your asking for things you won't accept for example their is no citation on the power of the bronze dragonflight all of that is in game.
Secondly you choose which points to attack and ignore others like time travel for example


----------



## Fang (Jan 12, 2012)

I don't understand the wacky utterly nonsensical non sequiter you keep peddling with your posts. I'll assume its a fanciful way of conceding.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 12, 2012)

The bronze dragons aren't that impressive, if they were they wouldn't delegate fixing time issues to mortals like Broxigar and Rhonin.


----------



## Gone (Jan 12, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Warcraft is too inconsistent



And Star Wars isnt? Obi-Wan goes from getting his ass kicked by Jango Fett, to deflecting 10,000 blaster bolts in a second with supposed mach 8,000 speed (still not really buying that calc).


----------



## Gnome (Jan 12, 2012)

Ryjacork said:


> And Star Wars isnt? Obi-Wan goes from getting his ass kicked by Jango Fett, to deflecting 10,000 blaster bolts in a second with supposed mach 8,000 speed (still not really buying that calc).



Yes but at least star wars shows these things, while Warcraft is all talk (outside of Deathwing).


----------



## Fish127 (Jan 12, 2012)

Well you reacted more or less how I said you would... Idk what your issue is dude, but I don't have the energy to debate with you and your wank today.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 12, 2012)

>Claiming feats without backing them up aside from citations from a wiki
>Cherry picking moments from both series just to take shots at one another

justanotherdayintheobd.jpg


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 12, 2012)

Whats Lukes range of mindfuckery again

Galactic?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 12, 2012)

Gnome said:


> The bronze dragons aren't that impressive, if they were* they wouldn't delegate fixing time issues to mortals like Broxigar and Rhonin.*



Maybe because they are not obligated to step in themselves? Just like Ysera just maintains the emerald dreams and not casts away the nightmare or Alexstraza wouldn't need the Argent Crusade to come to northrend to kill the lich king after all since dragonblight was there and all.


----------



## Gone (Jan 12, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Yes but at least star wars shows these things, while Warcraft is all talk (outside of Deathwing).



*World of* Warcraft maybe. I would suggest you go read the novels, comics, in game lore books, and web comics and stories released by Blizzard.

For example you mentioned immortality. First of all Imma go ahead and quote my man Alucard for a moment and say "theres no such thing as an immortal". Saying some high end badass is immortal just to have him killed in the end is hardly unique to Warcraft.

And Sargeras has shown immortality feats (to a degree), hes had his body destroyed before and come back from it, and even now when his spirit was supposedly banished to the Twisting Nether Blizzard has still confirmed hes not "dead" and is still out there somewhere.

I will admit right here that World of Warcraft is rich wit PIS, it kinda has to be in order for us wee mortals to stand up to bosses like Kil'Jaeden and the Old Gods.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 12, 2012)

lackoffeatsmakeseveryoneelsethinkotherwise.jpg


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 12, 2012)

> Wank
> Hyperbole
> No scans

Same old same old


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 12, 2012)

of all the threads to necro...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 12, 2012)

Starwars>thanyourverse.jpg


----------



## Gone (Jan 12, 2012)

Am I the only one thi just relised what this thread is currently reflecting in the online gaming community?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 12, 2012)

adnauseumwithchips.gif


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 12, 2012)

Ryjacork said:


> Am I the only one thi just relised what this thread is currently reflecting in the online gaming community?



Hey now come on at least they are ahead of rift with subscribers


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 12, 2012)

Ryjacork said:


> Am I the only one thi just relised what this thread is currently reflecting in the online gaming community?


hah, the panda is cute

I need to try SW ToR soon


----------



## Gone (Jan 12, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> hah, the panda is cute
> 
> I need to try SW ToR soon



If you liked wow you will probably like it. Honestly the fact that they copy pasted almost everything from World of Warcraft is probably what's going to prevent them from being flushed down the Aeon/Conan/Rift hole, where all the other MMOs go after wow chews them up and spits them out. Between tors popularity, and the negative reactions to the MOP trailer, this may even be the fabled 'wow killer' MMO...


----------



## Gnome (Jan 12, 2012)

Ryjacork said:


> *World of* Warcraft maybe. I would suggest you go read the novels, comics, in game lore books, and web comics and stories released by Blizzard.



I've read most the books, but Knaack gets boring as shit. And the comics are kind of lame from what I saw.


----------



## Gone (Jan 12, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I've read most the books, but Knaack gets boring as shit. And the comics are kind of lame from what I saw.



They vary, like all fiction than spans multiple writers. I will grant you that Star Wars displays more feats compared to the ammount that Warcraft delivers merley through character statements and in game lore books and stuff. Although you must bear in mind Star Wars has been around much longer, so they have had more time to show such displays. Though IMO depending on the reliability of the source, backstory and such can be just as solid as actual feats.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 12, 2012)

Only thing will kill wow is wow


----------



## Fang (Jan 12, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> adnauseumwithchips.gif



funny thing is while we've posted actual scans, including the pages before and after the feats, novel sources being citied, hell I don't even mind scrn-shotting the fucking pdf files them elves, and comic excerpts, all we've gotten are lame wikia shit and unsourced, uncitied book passages that are ambiguous as fuck 

its hilarious, especially when the admins on that site (Warcraft/WoWikia) admit to what contradicts everything these guys like the lore and continuity not making any sense

really this is harkening back to Raigen's day of claiming Warcraft space ships being on par with Culture ROUs or something


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 12, 2012)

Even with the worst possible Warcraft wank SWs potential universe destroying weapon is still >>>>>>>>>>>>>> that 

Oh hey EM, didnt see you before now


----------



## Gone (Jan 12, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Only thing will kill wow is wow



Blizzard had announced a mysterious new MMO for a few years from now, at first i thought it would be world of Starcraft, but some suspect it may be World of Warcraft 2.

In any case wow has at least a few years left, it's still topping the charts for subscribers. IMO we got at least 2 more expansions, MOP comming in around 9 months, probably with Azshara as the last boss. Then eventually we will get the last expansion where Sargeras finaly comes to bring the butthurt. Along the way we will mop up the remaining Old Gods, finish off Kael'Jaeden, possibly have to deal with Neptulon or Kael'thas again...

But other than that we have mostly dealt with all of the enemies of Azeroth, honestly I wouldn't mind having Warcraft 4 come out and see what Blizzard comes up with next...


----------



## Es (Jan 12, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Ah this again, wait what no answer to time travel (for a complex verse Starwars sure don't have time traveling abilities )



The Darkstaff and Bedlam Spirits say hello


----------



## Gone (Jan 12, 2012)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Even with the worst possible *Warcraft wank* SWs potential *universe destroying weapon* is still >>>>>>>>>>>>>> that
> 
> Oh hey EM, didnt see you before now



Do I even have to point out the irony here?

Anyway in case you didn't notice between this and your last self deluding post nobody is debating you anymore, stop trying to incite people. Nobody wants to debate this fucking thread anymore. Just let it die.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 12, 2012)

Not to mention all of these claims of time manipulation are way beyond what has actually been shown. They went back in time to fight Archimonde or do some other random shit, I never seen the stuff like making infinite temporal clones, permanent timestopping over a galaxy - wide area, teleporting anywhere in time and space, erasing things from time, etc. that so many Warcraft wankers claim.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 12, 2012)

Ryjacork said:


> Anyway in case you didn't notice between this and your last self deluding post nobody is debating you anymore



The fuck are you on about



> stop trying to incite people with your Syar Wars wank



What wank? Star-busting scans have been posted several times



> Nobody wants to debate this fucking thread anymore.



Why are you still posting then?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 12, 2012)

Es said:


> The Darkstaff and Bedlam Spirits say hello



In the words of fang scans or it didn't happen 

I love how all these Sw fans talk about Warcraft as if they play the game and knows the ins and out . Anyone who had a lvl 70 would understand thier time magics


----------



## Es (Jan 12, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> Not to mention all of these claims of time manipulation are way beyond what has actually been shown. They went back in time to fight Archimonde or do some other random shit, I never seen the stuff like making infinite temporal clones, permanent timestopping over a galaxy - wide area, teleporting anywhere in time and space, erasing things from time, etc. that so many Warcraft wankers claim.



And compare that to the Bedlam Spirits sending stormtroopers into the past or the Darkstaff sending an entire star system 10 years into the future


----------



## Fang (Jan 12, 2012)

Wasn't the Darkstaff semi-sentient?


----------



## Es (Jan 12, 2012)

Yep fully sentient, it even killed it's creator and played whoever possessed it like a fiddle


----------



## Gone (Jan 12, 2012)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> The fuck are you on about
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Star busting = universe destroying weapon now? 

And if you had been reading the past few posts nobody is debating the fight anymore, it has been pleasantly derailed into talk about The old republic and MMOs in general.

I said it on the first page, Warcraft and Star Wars fans are too passionate, and the match is too close for this debate to not turn into a shitstorm. We each have our own opinions here, and after 2-3 threads and god knows how many pages nobody has changed them.

This thread needs to die, so let's just all drop the debate.


----------



## Fang (Jan 12, 2012)

Only thing I said was the "theoretical chain-reaction universe destroying" certain super weapon. Although we know it can probably wipe out a solar system when they played out what it would do to a localized star system when they were testing it out.

Edit: Wholly fuck so it can:

- planet bust
- teleport
- soul rip
- tentacle rape
- manipulate time on a star system scale and time travel
- resistant to all forms of Force attacks
- mind fuck people/possession 
- even do its own version of Battle-Meditation


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 12, 2012)

Ryjacork said:


> Star busting = universe destroying weapon now?



That post was more or less for EM (In reference to a post he made early in the thread)

And note the word "POTENTIALY" 





> And if you had been reading the past few posts nobody is debating the fight anymore, it has been pleasantly derailed into talk about The old republic and MMOs in general.



Uh-huh 



> I said it on the first page, Warcraft and Star Wars fans are too passionate, and the match is too close for this debate to not turn into a shitstorm.



It really isnt considering the evidence which has been presented for each side



> This thread needs to die, so let's just all drop the debate.



Maybe, maybe not


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 12, 2012)

Why drop the debate

It's not like we're flaming are we


----------



## Gone (Jan 12, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> Not to mention all of these claims of time manipulation are way beyond what has actually been shown. They went back in time to fight Archimonde or do some other random shit, I never seen the stuff like making infinite temporal clones, permanent timestopping over a galaxy - wide area, teleporting anywhere in time and space, erasing things from time, etc. that so many Warcraft wankers claim.



Don't pull that strawman crap, nobody said that. Nozdormu can travel through time, freeze time, send others through time, and have a dr. Manhattanish way of looking at time. Nobody here said any of that other crap you just listed.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 12, 2012)

Mein square, can you find any reason as to why this match would be "close"


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 12, 2012)

Many people have said that kind of stuff in these threads throughout the history of the OBD


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 12, 2012)

No reason at all

Unless one side has decided to concede the debate


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 12, 2012)

Interesting


----------



## Gone (Jan 12, 2012)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Mein square, can you find any reason as to why this match would be "close



Scroll back, like i said I'm tired of debating. I still maintain Warcraft reality and time warping hax out balance the superior destructive capabilitys of Star Wars, and while he may know his stuff I still think that Fang wanks Star Wars. But maybe I wank to and don't know it, who knows, nobody's perfect. Im tired of going in circles though, I'm off to dinner with my girlfriend and mother, I duth not give a shit how this turns out at this point.

Cherio all.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 12, 2012)

I don't see how this can be close when one side has spaceships that can blow up suns from really far away and the other side can't do jackshit to stop them


----------



## Omnirix (Jan 12, 2012)

As if this has never been done before 



Honestly.........Star Wars tears Warcraft verse apart easily.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 12, 2012)

The only notable thing a Warcraft space ship has done is crash.


----------



## Gig (Jan 12, 2012)

The Dreadmasters 6 of the most powerful Sith Lords in the Sith Empire have mastered a version of Battle meditation where they can casually cause entire fleets of soldiers, to become so terrified that they lose the will to live and simply die.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 12, 2012)

mfw I want to get TOR

But doesn't feel like paying a monthly fee


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 12, 2012)

Fuck Star Wars

Warcraft has a better story, characters and shit

fuck Star Wars


----------



## Glued (Jan 12, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> Fuck Star Wars
> 
> Warcraft has a better story, characters and shit
> 
> fuck Star Wars



Okay I love warcraft, but what your saying nonsense.

Warcraft's lore has actually been degrading.

1) Warcraft originally had Orcs as bloodthirsty monsters that destroyed numerous worlds. Garona was once half human and half orc. Orgrim Doomhammer murdered Lothar in cold blood.

Retcon

2) In warcraft 3 Orcs were really good at heart, it was all Sargeras's fault. Garona was in fact Half Draenei and half Orc. 

Although the retcon revived the storyline and Warcraft 3 really does add depth 

3) WoW as a storyline slowly corrodes. 
-Doomhammer and Lothar had a fair fight to make Orc's look better, horrible retcon.
-The Nethrezim were the ones that corrupted Sargeras rather than the Draenei, another retcon.
-Muradin didn't die, he's been walking around northrend with amnesia. Not really a retcon, but horrible story telling.
-The entire Varian Wrynn storyline is just one huge fiasco.
-The Undead and High Elves are the very antithesis of what the Horde of Thrall is all about.
-Thrall was so dumb, he made Garrosh the Warchief.
-Me'dan, the living retcon. Son of Garona and Medivh. Whose very existence goes against his father's mission of making the world not needing guardians anymory. Part Draenei, Part human, Part Orc and able to use all forms of magic.

As bad as Lucas screwed up his own movies, there is nothing and I repeat NOTHING in Star Wars that matches Me'Dan in sheer horribleness.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 13, 2012)

I dunno, _Planet of Twilight_ was amazingly bad.
I guess it helps that it's more self-contained and can be ignored but still...

Of course, Legacy of the Force was pretty bad too and that wasn't a one-off abomination.

Although, if we ignore how both series have taken giant dips in quality and we just compare the Warcraft storyline pre-Wow vs. the Original Trilogy, I'd still go with Warcraft.


----------



## Glued (Jan 13, 2012)

Are we talking about Warcraft 1 and 2 or Warcraft 3.

Because the Orcs in Warcraft 3 were basically the creation of retcon.

Both Starcraft and Warcraft storylines are going to hell thanks to Metzen. I remember when the Zerg were once ravenous parasites. Now we find out that the Overmind was actually a good guy. It is pure bullcrap. 

In Wrath of Lich King, we find out part of Arthas is still good. 

In the Universe of Warcraft all evil can be blamed on Demon Blood made us do it, Lich King made us do it, Old God made us do it. Personal Responsibility has been cut straight out of the Warcraft Universe.

I admit that giving the Orcs a lighter edge in Warcraft 3 was awesome. You don't see Orcs that are honorable and noble in most fantasy.

However now anything can be redeemed.

"I do love a good redemption story," Chris Metzen. This is the major problem with the Warcraft universe. The Undead should not be part of the horde. Hell I remember Warcraft 3 Thrall outlawed Warlockry and Necromancy. Now the Horde is crawling with Warlocks and Sylvanas is committing acts of Necromancy. Guess what, they'll be redeemed for it.


My favorite villain in WoW was Zul'jin. He wasn't all, "Muhahahaha, I will destroy the world."

Zul'jin just simply hated elves. Not just elves, he hated everybody. It was a vile and bloodthirsty hatred mixed in with patriotism towards the Amani people.


Star Wars though is kind of ridiculous as well with Kyp Durron. Seriously, Kyp has gotten away with way too much shit.

I remember Yuuzhan Vong series, "Using force lightning is one thing, but quoting Kyp, thats a new low."


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 13, 2012)

Anything that dates after and during episode 1 is pure illogical crap you can see the results in this thread..  Old republic is much better.


----------



## Glued (Jan 13, 2012)

Nah man its the Yuuzhan Vong series that's messed up. Jason Solo was tortured by some bitch called Vergere who saying something like the Force doesn't really have sides and that it was more like a circle.

Jason and Anakin's relation did not make any sense, one minute they're cool and they're bros, the next book they're arguing again.

Then there was Jason saying, "The lightsaber is not a weapon, but a measuring stick to see how close one is with the force."

I was going, seriously. Are you seriously going to argue that a lightsaber is not a weapon. Then we find out Jason somehow went to the dark side.


----------



## Fang (Jan 13, 2012)

Its amusing to see a WoW fanboy call anything after "Episode 1" illogical crap in Star Wars. When Warcraft's lore has been butt-fucked and rendered inanely stupid with WoW's release.

Doubly funny  when that side can't debate worth crap and kept back pedaling when evidence for Star Wars keeps coming. I really like the nonsensical red herrings and grasping at straws that keep getting pushed out..

Please keep it up.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 13, 2012)

Fang said:


> Its amusing to see a WoW fanboy call anything after "Episode 1" illogical crap in Star Wars. When Warcraft's lore has been butt-fucked and rendered inanely stupid with WoW's release.





> Doubly funny when that side can't debate worth crap and kept back pedaling when evidence for Star Wars keeps coming. I really like the nonsensical red herrings and grasping at straws that keep getting pushed out..
> 
> Please keep it up.



I know right


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 13, 2012)

Fang said:


> Its amusing to see a WoW fanboy call anything after "Episode 1" illogical crap in Star Wars. When Warcraft's lore has been butt-fucked and rendered inanely stupid with WoW's release.
> 
> Doubly funny  when that side can't debate worth crap and kept back pedaling when evidence for Star Wars keeps coming. I really like the nonsensical red herrings and grasping at straws that keep getting pushed out..
> 
> Please keep it up.



I'm Amused how some like your self eat, breath , sleep and shit starwars gets off calling others fan boys . 

It's gets more hilarious when your debating styles revolve 2 tactics as in wank hyperbole crap with no evidence then bring friends to side with you. Or if you can't argue that SW will win cry how said thread is a spite thread .


----------



## Fang (Jan 13, 2012)

So: in a nutshell all you can do is try to mimic us. Also post a link of me wanking or show me going anywhere to ask BLS, Nihilus, CD, Es, or Gig to come in here. Because I certainly remember citing and sourcing my claims with actual scans. 

Something you never did.

Oh wait you can't. 

Concession accepted. Now please keep up with the borderline nonsensical strawmen arguments, you aren't saving any face here.


----------



## Saint Saga (Jan 13, 2012)

Fang , what does the latest starwars novel taste like ? what about the new KOT game?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 13, 2012)

Well darkstaff can destroy the universe in your first post am I rite?  


Any more contradictions pal


----------



## Gone (Jan 13, 2012)

Ignoring Fang and his sidekick...

I actualy liked Warcraft III even with the orc retcons, I think Thrall was an awesome character and I just loved the general feel of the game. Now World of Warcraft... I have said before and I will say it again, wow is a lore killer. Its a fun game but the story is complete crap. Sylvanas has gone completly insane latley, and as BG said the undead never should have been part of the horde, idk wtf crack Thrall was smoking making Garrosh the warchief when he goes against everything Thrall stands for.

Then you have the bosses we face... I mean the Lich King one shots us all, but we are able to fight Kil'Jaeden and Deathwing? And even more absurde the Old Gods? Then there was that crap about Arthas still being good all along, even though we know from the novels he already killed NZ and became the domminant personality of the Lich King. then theres this new crap with Sylvanas becomming the Lich Queen or whatever... I actualy did like Varians story, although mostly what I read in the comics, not how the handled it in game.

Now Star Wars has been more or less shit since the prequel trilogy. And it seems as though every fucking memeber of the Skywalker family goes through the same stages or becomming a jedi, turning to the dark side, and then either returning to the light or dieing...

Legacy of the Force was just pure drek, the only parts I really liked were some of the stuff with Boba Fett (and hes just pure win anyway). Jacen turning to the dark side was retarded, particularly after he had just seen Anakin go down the same path in Swarm War. And considering how little Dark Side power he actualy had (compared to his potential) Im always amazed at just how many secret aprentices Vader had in his time. And while we are on the subject, dont even get me started on that shit where Vader (through Starkiller) was the one who founded the rebel alliance...

Although I did like the Darth Bane and Old Republic novels...


----------



## Fang (Jan 13, 2012)

Good job at lying now. No one mentioned anything about the Darkstaff till Es posted it. "Theoretical" universe chain reaction destroyer was the Shawkin device from Marvel Star Wars.

Try again.

Also seeing a poster whose never read a damn thing from EU is even cuter, your really pulling the Thanos of Raigen now. I guess skipping through Wookiepedia articles to you guys counts as reading a novel.


----------



## Saint Saga (Jan 13, 2012)

Which sidekick are you talking about ? 

The robin to his batman ( DN) , the kid flash to his flash ( me i presume?) or the superboy to his superman (BLS) ?

Or do you mean the obd hivemind in general ?


----------



## Gone (Jan 13, 2012)

Saint Saga said:


> Which sidekick are you talking about ?
> 
> The robin to his batman ( DN) , the kid flash to his flash ( me i presume?) or the superboy to his superman (BLS) ?
> 
> Or do you mean the obd hivemind in general ?



I meant BLS since he seems to keep popping in and saying "I agree" after Fangs posts rather than contributing on his own 

I was just joking around though...


----------



## Fang (Jan 13, 2012)

Actually looking back in the last few pages of this very thread:

- An objective Warcraft poster pretty much calls out Ryjacork and Huey for their wanking and dishonesty repeatedly
- Heroic_Trunks posted links of Warcraft wanking in the past and its over-rating in power
- Including Gig and ScreenXSurfer calling out the massive bullshit that Raigen and these guys are peddling (particularly in regards to "any" Gods power) so very hard

So, still stuck on that.


----------



## Gone (Jan 13, 2012)

Fang said:


> Actually looking back in the last few pages of this very thread:
> 
> - An objective Warcraft poster pretty much calls out Ryjacork and Huey for their wanking and dishonesty repeatedly
> - Heroic_Trunks posted links of Warcraft wanking in the past and its over-rating in power



Heroic trunks posted links of other Star Wars vs Warcraft threads... And please point out where anybody pointed out anything dishonest that I said?

Also its ironic to hear you talking about wank when your trying to say Star Wars has a universe destroying weapon that every other objective Star Wars poster called you out on...

And please dont pretend you cant read what Im posting again since we both know damn well youve been reading and responding to other things I have said


----------



## Gig (Jan 13, 2012)

Thead is over 4000 year old outdated Astromech droids have continent level durability  


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xg1-usX3x74[/YOUTUBE]

As you can see the Astromech droid isn't even phased by the continent busting cannon, actually the attack is so pitiful the droid doesn't even notice that it was hit directly by a continent buster. 

Now by power scaling I can 1 shot those Astromech droids with a punch, this means that Old Republic bounty hunters have enough strength to shatter continents effortlessly.


----------



## Fang (Jan 13, 2012)

What does that make HK-47?


----------



## Fish127 (Jan 13, 2012)

Fang said:


> Its amusing to see a WoW fanboy call anything after "Episode 1" illogical crap in Star Wars. When Warcraft's lore has been butt-fucked and rendered inanely stupid with WoW's release.
> 
> Doubly funny  when that side can't debate worth crap and kept back pedaling when evidence for Star Wars keeps coming. I really like the nonsensical red herrings and grasping at straws that keep getting pushed out..
> 
> Please keep it up.



Why do you necro this debate with your wank every time people let it die down and start talking about something els. For the record Star Wars has nothing that can deal with time warping, reality warping, and harming incorporeals. But as several people have said it dosnt matter because this debate has been done to death. And your delusional wank aside, no Star Wars has never won, neither has Warcraft, let it go.


----------



## Gig (Jan 13, 2012)

Fang said:


> What does that make HK-47?



When using assignation protocol level 2 he can trash me so probably planetary at least


----------



## Fang (Jan 13, 2012)

Fish127 said:


> *snip*



>doesn't know what the term necroing means
>still making inane red herrings
>still trying to "soft" up an ad hominem attack
>still doesn't realize no one is paying attention to anything he says
>still incapable of actually even debating properly 
>still claims other side whose posted evidence including me is "wanking" when has done the inverse of that (nothing)
>still trolling

Nope.



Gig said:


> When using assignation protocol level 2 he can trash me so probably planetary at least



Now what does that make the Emperor.


----------



## Gig (Jan 13, 2012)

Fang said:


> Now what does that make the Emperor.


Multiversal level threat at least 

Makes sense considering what else we know

Prime EU Luke >>>> Darth Sidious (Healthy Clone body) >>>> Darth Sidious (Dying body) >>>> ROTJ Luke >>>> Vader >>>> New Hope Luke >>> Death Star >>>> God = Omnipotence >>>> (Infinity) >>>> outdated astromech droid >>>> Continent busters


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 13, 2012)

Fang said:


> Good job at lying now. No one mentioned anything about the Darkstaff till Es posted it. "Theoretical" universe chain reaction destroyer was the Shawkin device from Marvel Star Wars.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Also seeing a poster whose never read a damn thing from EU is even cuter, your really pulling the Thanos of Raigen now. I guess skipping through Wookiepedia articles to you guys counts as reading a novel.



Fang contradicts # 356743285

So I guess the guy who skims through wow wiki has right to point fingers


----------



## Fang (Jan 13, 2012)

Gig said:


> Multiversal level threat at least
> 
> Makes sense considering what else we know
> 
> Prime EU Luke >>>> Darth Sidious (Healthy Clone body) >>>> Darth Sidious (Dying body) >>>> ROTJ Luke >>>> Vader >>>> New Hope Luke >>> Death Star >>>> God = Omnipotence >>>> (Infinity) >>>> outdated astromech droid >>>> Continent busters



So what your saying is a few 4000 year old Astromechs > Warcraft verse? 



Huey Freeman said:


> Fang contradicts # 356743285
> 
> So I guess the guy who skims through wow wiki has right to point fingers



All you did was prove you were wrong, not concede, and then add a smiley face to the end of your one-liner post. So again: nothing.

Thanks for proving me right, for the uptempth time.


----------



## Gone (Jan 13, 2012)

Fish127 said:


> Wh For the record Star Wars has nothing that can deal with time warping, reality warping, and harming incorporeals.



Good luck getting any Star Wars fanboy to admit that. Nobody in Star Wars has anything to deal with Aman'Thul or Nozdormu in a 1v1 situation. I admitted already that Star Wars > Warcraft in terms of pure destruction, but Warcraft just has too many hax for Star Wars to deal with.


----------



## sonic546 (Jan 13, 2012)

So the Warcraft side, due to their failure to provide solid evidence for their claims, has resorted to whining and accusing the Stars Wars side of fanboyism.

Why does this thread still live?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 13, 2012)

Fang said:


> So what your saying is a few 4000 year old Astromechs > Warcraft verse?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have stated my case but was on the star wars side until you came in.

Secondly proving any verse greater than starwars to you is like trying tell the sky to turn yellow


----------



## Fish127 (Jan 13, 2012)

clever misdirecting but I still havnt seen anything to show that Star Wars can defend against time and reality warping or harm incorporeals.

Set everything els aside for a moment and show me this and i will back down. Don't talk about "in a nutshell blah blah blah" or attack this post, or turn around and demand scans you already have. Just tell me how Star Wars deals with these three things and I'll back down.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 13, 2012)

Also sonic nice flaming neg btw


----------



## Fish127 (Jan 13, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> I have stated my case but was on the star wars side until you came in.
> 
> Secondly proving any verse greater than starwars to you is like trying tell the sky to turn yellow



Wasn't he trying to make a case for Luke Skywalker vs Trion Juggernaut the other day?


----------



## dimhaku (Jan 13, 2012)

Soooooooo this Nozdormu. Great Master of Time isn't he? Full control of time? Oh wait, what happened in the War of the Ancients trilogy? You're telling me he was trapped in time? Really? So that's why he sent those humans and orcs back in time to fix it because he was trapped. In the very element he supposedly has total control over. Herp derp.

Sargeras, the most martial of the Pantheon, i.e. the one that's most combat-capable. Oh wait, he was injured by a wooden axe. But wait! It was enchanted by Cenarius, a demigod! But Cenarius was killed by bloodlusted orcs in WC3, wasn't he... Hmmmmmm.

Fuck all you WoW wankers. WoW completely ruined the warcraft verse to cater to your over-inflated egos so that you randoms can kill characters who have been painstakingly built up over several novels and games as legendary figures within the verse. And they have to hit Illidan, Arthas, and fucking Malygos, the Dragon aspect of all magic within the warcraft verse with the herpaderp bombs to make them stupid enough to die to randoms. WC3 built up the warcraft-verse and made it come alive. WoW killed all of that.


----------



## Fang (Jan 13, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> I have stated my case but was on the star wars side until you came in.
> 
> Secondly proving any verse greater than starwars to you is like trying tell the sky to turn yellow



Try again with another gigantic red herring please.



Fish127 said:


> clever misdirecting but I still havnt seen anything to show that Star Wars can defend against time and reality warping or harm incorporeals.
> 
> Set everything els aside for a moment and show me this and i will back down. Don't talk about "in a nutshell blah blah blah" or attack this post, or turn around and demand scans you already have. Just tell me how Star Wars deals with these three things and I'll back down.



>claims I'm misdirecting (probably doesn't know what that term means)
>ignores how his very own post is utterly trite, inane, makes no sense, and very vaguely goes "claim they can protect themselves from x y z"
>ignores several Warcraft posters proving your claims to be wrong with the "reality" warping and time manipulation bullshit claims shown down
>still doesn't know how burden of proof works
>still thinks anyone cares at this point


----------



## Es (Jan 13, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> I'm Amused how some like your self eat, breath , sleep and shit starwars gets off calling others fan boys .
> 
> It's gets more hilarious when your debating styles revolve 2 tactics as in wank hyperbole crap with no evidence then bring friends to side with you. Or if you can't argue that SW will win cry how said thread is a spite thread .



What hyperbole with no evidence? Most of the shit we've shown has been backed up with proof.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 13, 2012)

Es said:


> What hyperbole? Most of the shit we've shown has been backed up with proof.



Show me darkstaff time travelling abilities and destroy the universe and I will submit. Until then take your wank elsewhere hypocrite.


----------



## Es (Jan 13, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Show me darkstaff time travelling abilities and destroy the universe and I will submit. Until then take your wank elsewhere hypocrite.







The Darkstaff wasn't the universe destroying one. Derp


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 13, 2012)

Es said:


> The Darkstaff wasn't the universe destroying one. Derp



So let me get this straight "stop using wow wiki" but "wookie pedia is soo acceptable!"

oh Irony how I love you.


----------



## Fang (Jan 13, 2012)

>using the actual fluff from the RPG series which is canon in SW apparently is "using the SW Wikia

lol


----------



## dimhaku (Jan 13, 2012)

They don't even need time traveling abilities...Nozdormu can only affect the timeline of his verse to a limited extent anyway.


----------



## Fish127 (Jan 13, 2012)

@Fang, nobody debunked any of the claims of reality or time warping, and if they did show me a quote. The only thing debunked was a few pages ago what Endless Mike said about Nozdormu not being able to make infinite clones or destroy time, which nobody here said. He claimed that these were feats listed by people *in other threads*, are you seriously this delusional?

In fact Ryjacork posted scans of the Old Gods warping reality and of Blizzard saying they are incorporeal...

@dimhaku

Nobody said Nozdormu was the master of time. More strawman arguments comming from the Star Wars side I see...

And as for the thing about Sargeras being wounded by cenerious's axe... Captain America knocked out Thor once, do you know what PIS is?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 13, 2012)

dimhaku said:


> They don't even need time traveling abilities...Nozdormu can only affect the timeline of his verse to a limited extent anyway.



well the force only works in their verse if we can play that game since there is no such thing as miniclorians in wow


----------



## Fang (Jan 13, 2012)

Its a good thing the Force is universal and midi-chlorians don't' generate it anyway.


----------



## Gone (Jan 13, 2012)

Fang said:


> Its a good thing the Force is universal and midi-chlorians don't' generate it anyway.



Scans? Also you relise Warcraft and Star Wars are in different universes right? So the force being universal dosnt mean much in this case


----------



## Fang (Jan 13, 2012)

Midi-cholorians only measure a Force-sensitive's aptitude to the Force, they never create it, generate it, or the reason for its existence. This is all the canon.

So get over it.


----------



## Gone (Jan 13, 2012)

Fang said:


> Midi-cholorians only measure a Force-sensitive's aptitude to the Force, they never create it, generate it, or the reason for its existence. This is all the canon.
> 
> So get over it.



/facepalm

Ok replace the word miniclorians with the word force in his post. The point of his post is that the argument of Nozdormus powers not working outside of Warcraft is a dumb argument because by that logic the Force wouldn't work outside of the Star Wars universe.

And again don't pretend your not reading my posts or more crap about me being on your ignore list, otherwise you would have just posted a response to yourself 

EDIT: oh and post scans


----------



## dimhaku (Jan 13, 2012)

So magic doesn't work in SW verse. OK. Death Star blows up Azeroth. Seriously, there's a thing called equivalence. If you're going to allow magic for WC, SW gets force. However, time is an everpresent concept in both universes and Nozdormu is only tied to Azeroth's time. Also, what about Nozdormu not being master of time? Here are the titles from his wiki article.

The Timeless One, The Timeless, The Lord of Time, Lord of the Centuries, *Master of Time*, Dragon of the Ages.

Learn your shit before posting


----------



## Abigail (Jan 13, 2012)

Ryjacork said:


> /facepalm
> 
> Ok replace the word miniclorians with the word force in his post. The point of his post is that the argument of Nozdormus powers not working outside of Warcraft is a dumb argument because by that logic the Force wouldn't work outside of the Star Wars universe.
> 
> ...



Here's a novel idea. How about you post a scan backing your argument up for a change instead of asking for the 473rd scan from Fang?


----------



## Gone (Jan 13, 2012)

Abigail said:


> Here's a novel idea. How about you post a scan backing your argument up for a change instead of asking for the 473rd scan from Fang?



I'm the only Warcraft poster as far as I know who has posted scans, I even took the time to type out an excerpt from one of my books. I think it's around page 3-4. And for the record I know Fangs right about minichlorines, I'm just asking him for scans because he kept hounding me for them for everything in the Pre necro section if this thread, as well as one previous of the same topic.



dimhaku said:


> So magic doesn't work in SW verse. OK. Death Star blows up Azeroth. Seriously, there's a thing called equivalence. If you're going to allow magic for WC, SW gets force. However, time is an everpresent concept in both universes and Nozdormu is only tied to Azeroth's time. Also, what about Nozdormu not being master of time? Here are the titles from his wiki article.
> 
> The Timeless One, The Timeless, The Lord of Time, Lord of the Centuries, Master of Time, Dragon of the Ages.
> 
> Learn your shit before posting



The force isn't like magic that is tied to the individual, it's a presence within the Star Wars verse that those sensitive to it can tap into to access it's power. So I suggest you learn *your* shit before calling me out.

And for the record I'm not saying that Star Wars shouldn't get force powers. Using the whole "this power wouldn't work outside it's universe" is a stupid and cheap tactic that shouldn't be used at all. And if it's applied to Warcraft it should be applied to Star Wars as well.

I shouldn't even adress the thing about Nozdormu since taking somones title literally and using it in an argument is in itself pretty stupid. Just because Nozdormus accolades call him the master of time, dosnt mean he is the undisputed master of it. Just like Thor isn't literally the God of thunder, Spartacus didn't really bring any rain, and Deathwing isn't really the aspect of death.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 13, 2012)

As for harming non-corporeals, what do you call Luke subduing Exar Kun's spirit?


----------



## Fang (Jan 13, 2012)

Or this:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4_6qyg-DwU&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gone (Jan 13, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> As for harming non-corporeals, what do you call Luke subduing Exar Kun's spirit?


I hate myself for continuing this debate, but:

How was Luke able to do this exactly? A planet busting weapon could hurt an Old God or Titans body yes, but a force user may be different. Is Luke powerful enough to hurt the spirit of an Old God? At the very least you must admit that what the Star Wars verse can do against incorporeals is much less potent than the sheer destruction they have on the physical plane.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 13, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> As for harming non-corporeals, what do you call Luke subduing Exar Kun's spirit?



And Exar Kun can do it too, since he fried Freedon Nadd's spirit


----------



## Fang (Jan 13, 2012)

Many Force-Users can do it, Bedlam Spirits, Darkstaff, etc...also Freedon Nadd did it to Naga Sadow's spirit as well.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 13, 2012)

Are we also including Darth Bane ripping information from a Holocron which held the spirit of Andeddu himself along with creating a giant barrier that life wipes those that come wi thin range

This is aside from the thought bomb and the ritual which fucked up Ruusan's ecosystem and set the planet ablaze


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 13, 2012)

Exactly. All of these telepathy feats I'm seeing from Warcraft amount to corrupting people over long periods of time and enslaving races that only occupy a small part of one planet, how does that compare to galaxy-scale telepathy?


----------



## Gone (Jan 13, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> Exactly. All of these telepathy feats I'm seeing from Warcraft amount to corrupting people over long periods of time and enslaving races that only occupy a small part of one planet, how does that compare to galaxy-scale telepathy?



Well the corruption over time is usualy against beings powerful enough to be Gods, like Deathwing and Lokhan, and this is when the Old Gods are still in stasis. However when Lohkan was able to weaken the defenses of Ulduar, Yogg could completley enslave the other four watchers after Lohkan had lured them close. I believe that Kil'Jaeden also appeared to the Orcs and communed with them while he was on another planet.

As far as the incorporeal thing goes I will admit that it wont help them against the powerful force users in Star Wars. See what happens when we debate like civilized people


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 13, 2012)

Not to mention the Death Star which can superheat planets at less than 50% of its full power from its superlaser 

The Infinity Wave which can cross star systems at FTL speeds sending planets into oblivion 

etc etc


----------



## willyvereb (Jan 13, 2012)

Can someone please remind me why I didn't lock this thread the last time?
I mean before someone necroed it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 13, 2012)

willyvereb said:


> Can someone please remind me why I didn't lock this thread the last time?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 13, 2012)

You can always lock it now


----------



## willyvereb (Jan 13, 2012)

Alright, locking this thread due to the unequal power standing of the two sides (in short: this battle being an utter stomp not in Warcraft's favor).
Yeah, not to mention the power of Warcraft being a touchy subject in the past month or two. (read: shitstorm)
There's also something about the said user The Jolly Rancher doing purposely threads with intention to induce the above mentioned shitstorm.

As a result this thread is now officially:
​


----------

